# General Maintenance on Tecumseh HS40 on Ariens 922006



## billrr02 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello!

I'm new to the forums and thought I'd ask a couple of questions about my Ariens snow blower.

I just picked up my first snow blower for $100. It's a 1973 Ariens 922006 with the 4HP Tecumseh engine (HS40-55440C).

*Pics of the blower and engine tag:*

























I've already outfitted the engine with a 120v Starter Kit (Tecumseh part #33290E). The engine had previously been installed with one, so the housing had been opened up and I thought it looked silly without one. (I spent $75 for the starter brand new, so I actually got the blower for $175 total).

*Pics of the starter:*

















*Installed:*









All in all, so far I'm pretty happy with my little 20" blower. It starts great and runs great too.

*Issues I've noticed:*
I've already ordered a new friction disc for $15 (I'm pretty sure the one in here is original - it's beat up pretty bad!) and I will get that swapped soon. Any tips on getting that swapped? It seems pretty straight-forward to me.

The throttle seems to "wiggle" down as I leave it idle in my garage. I looked at the throttle control and it looks like it uses a rivet and washer to hold the handle tight. The rivet and washer look a bit rusted underneath there, and I don't think I can tighten it. I thought maybe I'd have to order a new throttle control to fix that, but I want to see if any of you know of a better / less-expensive way to remedy that? The previous owner tied a coat-hanger to the name plate and wrapped it taut around the handle. I'd like to avoid that if possible .

Here's my big question: I'd like to change the oil on this engine, but I cannot seem to find any kind of dip-stick or place where I will re-fill the oil. I know where the drain plug is, but I can't for the life of me find out where I will put the oil back in to the engine. I've looked at manuals and they haven't been much help explaining it to a guy who rarely works on engines. Any tips?

Here are the manuals I've looked at so far:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/STOI-72.pdf
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM 22000.pdf
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

This one is interesting:
Diagrams

Part #19 is called an "Oil Dipper", but I can't seem to find it. I think maybe that's an internal engine part? Forgive my lack of knowledge!

Parts #25 looks familiar - I know where that sits on the engine. In fact both sides of the engine have those same plugs on them.

Parts 52-54 are nowhere to be found on my machine, and I think this is what I'm looking for - but the parts are not labeled! Very frustrating.

If there is no real "dip-stick" on these models, do I simply unscrew and fill it at part #25? Would I have to tip my blower on it's side before I filled it up?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Part 10//10a is where you drain oil. If your machine doesn't have that, use part #3. Drain oil from one of these 2 places. You will fill it at #25 till it is right to the top. That #19 oil dipper is inside the engine and helps to splash the motor oil around to lubricate engine.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you take the throttle control off and support one side of the rivet a few taps with a hammer should bring the tension up.

Even better news for the friction disc is that the snowblower you have is the worlds easiest machine to replace one on. 

you take the bottom pan off and you only need to remove the three friction disc bolts and slide the disc off. nothing else has to be taken apart.

look at page 7 on your first manual.


----------



## billrr02 (Nov 14, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Part 10//10a is where you drain oil. If your machine doesn't have that, use part #3. Drain oil from one of these 2 places. You will fill it at #25 till it is right to the top. That #19 oil dipper is inside the engine and helps to splash the motor oil around to lubricate engine.


Thanks micah. I do have an oil drain (part #10) so that's no problem.

That being said, I'm sure I'd just use a funnel to get the oil down into part #25. Any set amount I should measure out first? "To the top" seems like I could possibly over fill - or is that simply not an issue? According to the Tecumseh manual, it says to use 21oz / 630mL.


----------



## billrr02 (Nov 14, 2013)

td5771 said:


> If you take the throttle control off and support one side of the rivet a few taps with a hammer should bring the tension up.
> 
> Even better news for the friction disc is that the snowblower you have is the worlds easiest machine to replace one on.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. Thank you!

I'll let you know if the throttle control fix works or not.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Great people here always ready to help as you can already see. So glad to see an old school Ariens being revived too! Nice looking machine you picked up there, I have the same prob with my throttle cable gonna try that fix now too. I would stick to the recommended oil capacity, don't "fill to the top" or it will start blowing out the breather tube and make a mess. Good luck with the old girl.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It takes 21 ounces of oil. Make a note after filling, it will be just about to spill out of the fill plug
make sure it is on a level surface.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

billrr02 said:


> Part #19 is called an "Oil Dipper", but I can't seem to find it. I think maybe that's an internal engine part? Forgive my lack of knowledge!


Welcome.
I think the oil dipper is attached to the piston rod end to fling oil around and perform what they call splash lubrication.
http://www.asos1.com/karting/engine4stroke.swf
Doh just noticed Joe already said that


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never had oil blow out the breather but I always give it a little tilt when filling to get an extra ounce or two in there.


----------



## getasnowblower (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi billrr02, is the flywheel on your 4 hp aluminum or steel? Would you have any pictures?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi billrro2,
You found a nice 22000 there. I like the narrow bucket for ease of movement next to the vehicles...I have three vehicles in a line on a single width drive. I pull them all to one side before a storm, zip down the other side and do the bottom near the street. Piece of cake. You'll probably want to add chains for the hard rubber tires. They really help. I consider the H40 one of the best L head engines Tecumseh made. You're gonna love it. Good luck. MH


----------

